# There's a pregnant stray were I live



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no experience of delivering kittens at all 
HELP!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

do you have her home with you? I would get her to a vet tomorrow so they can assess her and give an estimated delivery date and they should be able to help you also. If you have other pets in your home I would keep her away from those at the moment and put her in her own room with a box, litter tray and food and leave her to settle a bit. Generally they give birth without assistance, but depends how old she is etc and whether she has had a litter before etc so you may need to give her some help. You will need towels (I usually use face cloths) these are used to dry off the babies if mum isn't doing it, plastic bag for any waste... paper pen, phone with vet on speed dial, Coffee and a whole lot of patience! you can look up video's on you tube of actual births so you know what to expect! Sorry it is a bit rushed there is alot more you will need to know but I am lacking time right now...
Or you could always take her to cat protection league or somewhere similar they will have experience of this


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I take care of her most of the time, she is normally out doing what cats do.
I wash her and feed her and clean her up when shes been scratched by a tree or something, i have no idea who the father of the kittens is, it might be simba the cat that lives a few doors down, but i really have no clue
I have the vets number. Towels...
stuff like that.
She's the most gorgeous cat ever her name is Smudge 
I have two rats, and a lab puppy so...

Thanks for your help


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well don't worry too much, most cat births are perfectly straightforward. You'll need to make sure she is inside well before she has them, if they are born outside you may have a very major problem finding them. When did you first notice her getting large? If she is laying still, can you see or feel the kittens moving?

Liz


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I noticed her getting bigger about a week ago, but shes a very fluffy cat so it's kinda hard to tell.
And yes i was stroking her the other day and I sure i felt something that i've never felt before on her


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Shes nearly asleep on the grass outside, she just looks so peaceful.
Well it looks like its going to rain, better bring her in.

edit; oh, shes just spotted a squirrel, shes goin for it, chasing it like proper chasing it like in peoples gardens and stuff. xD


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I woulod get her in and keep her in if this is your plan to help her! 
because if you can feel them moving she could have 2 weeks or less left till birth


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes i brought her in gave her a bath fed her, wrapped her in a blanket and now shes in her bed, my dads making a birthing box for her.


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. Took her to the vet today everything's fine and the kittens are fine.She's sitting on my lap purring, god shes heavy


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

She's in next doors garden, and all shes done is clean herself, i keep going up the the window and all she's doing is cleaning herself, does this mean anything?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

You really shouldn't be letting her out right now. I know she's not your cat (it's very kind of you to help her) but the birthing box your Dad is making is useless if you let her have them outside  Please keep her in if you're going to help her through this. If you can't keep her in from now until the kittens are ready for their new homes (12weeks old) then please phone around and try and find a rescue space for her.
She can also get pregnant again pretty soon after the kittens are born, so again, if you intend to keep her/help her then you need to spay her before she starts going out again.

Good on you for helping her, but if you're going to help you need to do it properly 

Oh and washing her rear end a lot might indicate something is starting to happen, how is she acting otherwise?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes it means you shouldn't have let her back out! Please go and fetch her in and keep her in. Kittens born outdoor have less chance of survival.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Kittx3 said:


> She's in next doors garden, and all shes done is clean herself, i keep going up the the window and all she's doing is cleaning herself, does this mean anything?


How did she get back out? When I said keep her in I meant keep her in 24/7 get a litter tray etc as you can't even let them out for toilet purposes.


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no clue how she got out, I've not been letting her out at all 
I know i know i think im doing a terrible job for her.:crying:
She's not really wanted to go very far from the house, my neighbor used to look after her, but shes pretty old now so she can't anymore.
I'm really sorry I've been doing a really bad job
really sorry :crying:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

You're not doing a terrible job, afterall, nobody else is looking out for her! It is just very important for her safety and the kittens that she stays inside. You now know how important it is, so I'm sure you'll do your best for her 
If she's been a stray for a while then she may be hell bent on getting outside to have her kittens somewhere that feels more natural to her, so keep her shut in one room of your house (she needs to be away from your dog anyway and shut in a room so she can't move the kittens). Keep all windows and doors shut, and when you enter and exit the room she's in, open the door carefully to avoid her slipping out.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, that's good advice thanks, I'll try keep Blue away from her


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Today, she basically didn't leave my side, and all she wanted to do is curl up on my lap.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

That's good  Glad to hear she's content being an indoor cat!

How far along do you think she might be?


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Kittx3 said:


> Today, she basically didn't leave my side, and all she wanted to do is curl up on my lap.


she could be getting close... good luck!


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, she had the Kittens early hours this morning. All doing well, she got them all cleaned up and they were suckling nicely.
Oh she had 4 btw


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations

Liz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations 

And well done you  xx


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

The kits are nearly a week old.They are doing great and they are soo cute!
She's not in the birthing box as much now is this normal?
Blue seems quite content with the kittens and he's playing with Smudge like he used to when she wasn't heavily pregnant.
Overall, its going great


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, they leave the kittens more often and for longer periods as the kittens get older. As long as she returns and feeds the kittens, and the kittens gain weight, there is no cause for alarm.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad all is going well, what colours are the kittens,_


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ones fully black
Ones white with black patches
Ones Fully ginger
And ones black and white with tiny ginger-brown bits


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats! Glad everything went well! Just make sure you don't let mum out at all until she is spayed, get her spayed a month after the kittens are weaned - have a word with your vet, I'm sure they'll do a deal to spay her or maybe able to give you a contact for someone in the cats protection or similar charity as she is a stray, although technically as you are looking after her you are legally responsible for her and she is your cat! Anyway good luck and I hope you find suitable homes for all the kittens!


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup they're all great, and all are gaining weight.
Im booking her in to get spayed, as soon as possible to.
I'm thinking about keeping them, i just love them all so much [:


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have decided to keep them all including Smudge!
I need to name three of them i've already named one Lucky, because there was a lot of bleeding and he wasn't breathing and suckling properly.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ahem.......sound of toe tapping......... pics please! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kittx3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh god i feel like ripping my hair out, it wont let me put the pics on to my laptop, ill keep ttrying xx

I just noticed i've not posted in a while,
omg, i love them i never want to let them go, they are starting to walk about well, and little squeaks and meows, mum still feeds them its all good


----------

